# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Father 3D Prints Son a Prosthetic Hand

## Larry

This is such a remarkable story.  Probably one of the coolest news stories to come out in some time, and has made national news  Technology, a 3D Printer, has allowed a father to download the 3D file and print his son out a workable prosthetic hand, costing him about $5 - $10 instead of $20,000+.  If this doesn't give you chills, nothing will.

Just think about where we will be in 5-10 years!

----------


## blissiictrl

Yeah I remember reading this. Kudos to the guy, really is one of the best publicity things for us with printers - it's the idiots making weapons that make us all look bad!

----------

